# family history icd 9 code



## tarab524 (May 24, 2012)

How would _Family History of DVT _be coded??


----------



## ollielooya (May 24, 2012)

Have you looked at  V18.3 or V19.8, just for starters for the family history aspect?  The V12 category deals more with personal history and you've asked about _family_ history.  Wonder what our other colleagues will suggest?


----------



## jojo2922 (May 24, 2012)

I think I would probably lean towards V17.49.


----------



## ollielooya (May 24, 2012)

Jo, Jo, I think your code choice is better suited after looking at this again.  Upon further review, I seem to remember that this was posted in the forum somewhere and can't pull it up.  But yes, I would agree your choice is a better one as it does relate to the "other cardiovascular disease NOS"  Thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## dpeoples (May 25, 2012)

ollielooya said:


> Have you looked at  V18.3 or V19.8, just for starters for the family history aspect?  The V12 category deals more with personal history and you've asked about _family_ history.  Wonder what our other colleagues will suggest?



 DVT is a vascular disease but not technically a "cardiovascular" disease".  I would go with V19.8


HTH


----------

